# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Security & Defense >  How To Load .22 Rifle?

## TastyWheat

I have a .22 lever-action rifle (it's my dad's actually) and I have no clue how to load it.  I know it holds 15 rounds but I can only successfully load 1 round and I don't even do that well.

----------


## TastyWheat

I think it's just like this rifle if you need a reference:

http://www.gunshopfinder.com/Henry/h...eraction22.asp

----------


## agentl074

Yep bottom feed. My Dads Marlin 1860 is just like it. Pull out the guid rod just under the barrel (unscrews) and pull out that rod until you can load the shells rear first into the tube mag. Close and twist.

----------


## Original_Intent

Some of them if you turn the knob at the end of the bottom tube there is a bullet shaped hole to insert the bullets until the magazine is full. That's how my semi-auto loads.

----------


## latkinson6

> I have a .22 lever-action rifle (it's my dad's actually) and I have no clue how to load it.  I know it holds 15 rounds but I can only successfully load 1 round and I don't even do that well.


I never own a lever .22, but I have other lever actions.
the rod under the barrel probably holds the rounds. does the end unscrew?
try removing the end cap, pull it out, spring should be attached. there should be an opening for the rounds to fit only one direction. im guessing 15 to 19 rounds will fit, depending if long or short.

----------


## hamilton1049

If you are that unfamiliar with the weapon or rifles in general why are you even messing with it?  Put the gun down, go find someone who knows what they are doing and let them show you!

----------


## TastyWheat

I found it, the rod feed, I haven't used it since I was about 12, but it used to be my favorite.

----------


## Dave39168

since you know how to load it....

1. Treat every gun as if it were loaded

2. Never, EVER, point the muzzle at anything you aren't willing to destroy

3. Keep your finger off the trigger and out of the trigger guard until you are ready to fire.

4. Know your target and what is beyond it. "I didn't know" or "I thought" doesn't cut it. If you are shooting it is your responsibility to absolutely identify what you are shooting and what (houses, people, livestock, cars) is beyond.

Seriously if you are a bit rusty on your shooting, go shooting with a friend.

----------


## rwbris18

There is always one important consideration when shooting... SAFETY...

BECAUSE EVERY BULLET HAS A LAWYER'S NAME ATTACHED TO IT!

----------


## Bruno

> If you are that unfamiliar with the weapon or rifles in general why are you even messing with it?  Put the gun down, go find someone who knows what they are doing and let them show you!



Post of the Day!

----------

